# Jumping at the lid?



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

My cobalts are about 6 mos old. I have had them for about 21/2 weeks, and they are great. I have 3 in a 20 tall, hoping to end up with a pair that will mate. They are very active climbing and jumping around especially during feeding times. They jump at the glass lid often though, is that normal? I thought they would get it by now that they can't get out that way. But they still jump up at the glass. Don't want to see them get hurt, any input? Or will they stop over time?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have flies crawling on the top? My tanks do and the frogs go up top to try to get them. Sometimes they bang their little heads.


----------



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nope. No flies ever seem to make it to the top of the tank. I've seen a few on the side glass but never for long.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

fluorescent bulb? if you stare at a fluorescent bulb theres little spots that go back and forth. Perhaps they think its bugs. I know my green tree frogs used to do that.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

This happened with my chrome bassleri for about eight days when I first introduced them to their new viv. It was violent too. They _threw_ themselves at the screen. They eventually figured it out though.

You might consider getting some kind of screen or mesh to put on top of your glass lid... perhaps that will give them a hint.

As a side note, your cobalts are old enough to start showing signs of aggression. Pay attention as 3 tincs in a 20 high is not ideal.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats what happenede with my male Cobalt... I had a screen lid, with plexi glass on it. And he kept jumping up and hitting the top,m he actually started cutting his nose or something a little... His nose started to get like white. So I took it out and put a glass lid, and now he stops... Idk why


----------



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> This happened with my chrome bassleri for about eight days when I first introduced them to their new viv. It was violent too. They _threw_ themselves at the screen. They eventually figured it out though.
> 
> You might consider getting some kind of screen or mesh to put on top of your glass lid... perhaps that will give them a hint.
> 
> As a side note, your cobalts are old enough to start showing signs of aggression. Pay attention as 3 tincs in a 20 high is not ideal.


I just got them and I thought they were ok at least until you can tell what sex they are? What should I be looking for as agression? They rarely come in contact with each other now. If they are sitting side by side I haven't seen anything that looks aggresive to me. Thanks.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

MD2 said:


> I just got them and I thought they were ok at least until you can tell what sex they are? What should I be looking for as agression? They rarely come in contact with each other now. If they are sitting side by side I haven't seen anything that looks aggresive to me. Thanks.


I've heard of a couple people experiencing aggression as early as three months. Frogs jumping on one another is a bad sign. A frog laying prone or with its head drooping is a sign of submission and stress. If two frogs are looking at each other with their heads held as high as possible this could be a sign of aggression. There are lots of signs, some are a lot more subtle than others. Make sure to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought I was ok with 3. I'm mad at myself now. I did a lot of reading and had my tank up for a while before I got them. One of them doesn't seem to hunt aggresively like the others for ff. So now I'm worried. I really don't have room to set up another tank to isolate it.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

MD2 said:


> I thought I was ok with 3. I'm mad at myself now. I did a lot of reading and had my tank up for a while before I got them. One of them doesn't seem to hunt aggresively like the others for ff. So now I'm worried. I really don't have room to set up another tank to isolate it.


Just pay attention to your frogs. A lot of tragedies can be avoided simply by being observant. Pay special attention to the frog that isn't hunting as aggressively. If he's not getting as many flies as the others you may need to isolate him. You don't need to set up a full twenty gallon tank to isolate. Running to K-Mart to get a ten gallon plastic storage box is fine for a QT tank.

There are some people who do really well with three tincs, but I believe most of them generally have larger tanks than the on you're using. Another big issue is that you're using a 20 gallon _tall_ which means there's less ground space than if you'd set up, say, a 20 gallon _long_. Tincs like to climb, but it's more important that they get ground space over vert space.

And back to the OP, have they calmed down as far as jumping at the lid yet?


----------



## MD2 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been paying close attention and havent seen any aggression. The jumping at the lid is sporatic. They seem to only do it when they get very active around feeding, its not constant. But I have seen it a few times today.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

there are probably flies on the lid then.

i have weedblocker (a very tight screen, used for planting) siliconed to the inside of my lid. so any jumping my Tincs do, is not very harmful or painful.

Three Tincs (who, being a rather terrortorial species, prefer to be in pairs. Or a group if the tank is large enough to provide terroritory for each pair) In a 20tall (Tincs prefer horizontal, and lose their climbing activity as they grow older) doesn't sound promising.

For now, watch for aggression. And be prepared to move them into a bigger tank in the near future.


----------

